# septic installers bid this hypothetical job



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

200' trench no digout infiltrator or rock + pipe
trench 2' req width
no tank needed
2 els 2 ts/ 2 trenches / 1 db box / 2 sticks sdr 35
subsurface system soil passes perk no digout req.

I would do this for $2900 in upstate ny
$4200 in s.w fla

just so my numbers are on the table. pls real bid no b.s
I made this hypothetical and since suitable material varies so much I made this hypo job require none. Everything can be had on the lot
even if a hard pan layer ws pulled you can borrow from next to the proposed bed. 200' is just a even number for figgure


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i would never work that cheap


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

dayexco said:


> i would never work that cheap


 what would you charge?
keep in mind theres no trucking material in or out and about $600
in materials tops


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

well in va. i would think the average system would run about $6500 minimum for something like this


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

4theroc said:


> well in va. i would think the average system would run about $6500 minimum for something like this


 whoa whoa whoa. this is not the average system!!!!!
theres no sand! the biggest cost determining factor
theres no tank its a new bed next to a old failling bed



im getting $10 grand and up for a normal system:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i get 2k just to mobe to the job...then we start talking about the other stuff. 4theroc is very close. 200' @ $20, coupla boxes at $400 a piece....move 2 grand. it's going to push 7k


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

Dayeco:thumbsup: 
I would starve in the upstate market charging that
theres too many plumbers/weekend installers with a mini excavator who do it for that for $14 l.f of trench or even less

in florida or ct I could do it! but theres not near the competition and tough state certification req

congrats


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> i get 2k just to mobe to the job...



If you charged that around here, you wouldn't get any work.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

the_turd_man said:


> 200' trench no digout infiltrator or rock + pipe
> trench 2' req width
> no tank needed
> 2 els 2 ts/ 2 trenches / 1 db box / 2 sticks sdr 35
> ...


T-man,

there is so much left to the imagination with our hypothetical questions it's difficult to say what's what. Maybe someday we will have a virtual slide show that will render picture's of the job like a 3D Cad drawing?

It seems that this is a project for a Backhoe or a 5 ton to 8 ton excavator? With the H3 Akerman I just bought and it's 2' digging bucket and 40" grading bucket and it's dozer blade this would be a perfect job.

But where Day, would mobilize a 24 ton excavator and maybe rubber tired loader on a lowbed. Already $???. in moving to the site?? the damage they do to the site is way more just getting on and off the trailer.

With an operator and laborer,

If the ground is flat, good digging, to dig 200' of trench is 2 hours work? 

If the backfill and excess will just be spread around within 30' of trench? 2 hours to backfill?

Laying the material? 2 hours??

Waiting for inspection??

Nothing was mentioned about lawn restoration? Or pumping of the tank if this was a messy failure? In the last few we've done everything has been messy!

All our response's are from where we sit. (meaning what equipment we own, types of job your question triggers in our mind, what conditions we usually face on this type of job, wether we would really want this type of job) when we think about answering.


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

*clarification*

no pump out needed for tank 
easy digging less than 2 hrs
about 2 hrs total labor
inspection next day/ cover after
cover time 1 1/2 hrs includes raking
equipment 
rubber tire backhoe
2 laborers
no restoration of lawn except what is posted raked to grade/grass seed spread (not big deal) no landscaping
no large equip on this job backhoe only:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

580 backhoe, bobcat w landscape rake ,2 labors and six wheeler

move on site 250 
1st day 1400,
2nd day 1400 ,
materials 600,
misc 250 
sub total 3900
tax 234 
4134.00

but i dont do septic's :whistling


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

*no digout infiltrator or rock + pipe* -- What does this mean ??

*trench 2' req width* -- How deep ??

*1 db box* I have never used one of these, how much do they typically cost ?


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> *no digout infiltrator or rock + pipe* -- What does this mean ??
> 
> *trench 2' req width* -- How deep ??
> 
> *1 db box* I have never used one of these, how much do they typically cost ?


no digout means- all soil on lot is suitable for installation
infiltrator are graveless chambers which replace using gravel and pipe
see www.infiltrator.com and price is comparable

db box = distribution box they cost about $60 concrete or $25 plastic
they conect the outletpipe of the tank to the field by equally distributing the effluent to each trench

how deep? well its subsurface and code calls for no more than 12 inches of cover soil. so theres 12 now rock is 6" bottom layer then lay pipe then 6" on top so theres 12" more. chambers if utilized to avaoid haulling stone with a 6 wheeler are 13" so depth would not exceed 30"
24-30" depth, no bobcat req. only a rubber tire backhoe and even 1 good laborer is all thats required.:thumbsup: 

I install 2 in a day then cover them in the morning to follow and then start 1 more. with 1 helper


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

dude, you gotta get into something that allows you a little more profit margin


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

dayexco said:


> dude, you gotta get into something that allows you a little more profit margin


I do much costlier projects involving highly advanced waste water treatment that have 100% min markup $50k range 2 day job

but I will not turn down small projects like this either. NY stinks for septic profit too many people doing it and a sour economy.

same job towards the city is $15 grand with a $12k profit

Im always open for ideas what can I get into to make more money?
sitework? sewer? housepads? always open for suggestions:w00t: My overhead is very low. advertising is at 8% net. Sure beats working for someone else by a mile


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

If you dont have much else to do, then 3,000$ is better than watching tv. More if there is a lot of grooming or standby time for inspections.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I just figured out a price of $3,100 with my Cat 315.


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> I just figured out a price of $3,100 with my Cat 315.


 were about on par...........


----------

